# exhaust fan vertical wall mount



## jgy2001 (Jan 20, 2016)

I need to replace vertically wall mount bathroom exhaust fan,
the wall opening is 8" vertical 7" horizontal.

We need a very quiet fan. Can you please tell me how to do this and where to find replacement fan. 

I went to Home Depot, Lowe's, Orchard Supply, etc. none have any quiet fan to fit into this space and mounting.

Any advice are much appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2016)

The biggest cause of noise isn't the fan. If you find a store with a display where you can test them, they are all quiet because the have no duct work hooked up.
If you remove the screw you can pull that plate complete with motor fan and all and you might be able to see how it is attached to the stud beside it.
Where does it vent now straight out the wall or up thru the roof or what have you?


----------



## havasu (Jan 20, 2016)

The newer rat wheel fans are alot quieter than that old jalopy, and should fit right into your housing without any modifications.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 20, 2016)

havasu said:


> The newer rat wheel fans are alot quieter than that old jalopy, and should fit right into your housing without any modifications.



Do you have a brand name with that?


----------



## havasu (Jan 21, 2016)

it's a Hampton Bay, purchased at Home Depot. 

http://www.homedepot.com/p/Hampton-...Bath-Fan-BPT12-13D/203033995#customer_reviews


----------



## KULTULZ (Jan 21, 2016)

Most fans are rated for either ceiling or wall mount, not both. Make sure you read the box/instructions.

If that wall unit is a NuTone, you can buy a replacement motor fairly cheap which is upgraded for less noise.

-*Bath Fan Upgrade Kit 60CFM*-


----------



## jgy2001 (Jan 21, 2016)

thank you. Looking at this Hampton Bay fan, I can see the mounting holes is on the outside of the fan metal housing.
I can install this easily when my house was built 30 years ago. But at this time, I will have no access to mount the fan housing unit.

I can screw the hanging screws on the wall joists; hang the fan assembly on the screws blindly; but will have no way to tighten the screws?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 21, 2016)

If you can't find one that matches so you can just replace the inside parts you will likely have to open the wall. You also have the duct to deal with inside the wall.
And yes ,we see the finish on the wall that will be hard to deal with.


----------



## jgy2001 (Jan 21, 2016)

looks like contractor is needed to open the wall so that the fan housing can mounted and secured on the joists (likely 2x4). Large section of the sheet rock will need to be replace. 

Is this what I will need to do? Any alternative?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 21, 2016)

jgy2001 said:


> looks like contractor is needed to open the wall so that the fan housing can mounted and secured on the joists (likely 2x4). Large section of the sheet rock will need to be replace.
> 
> Is this what I will need to do? Any alternative?



Only if you can find a replacement that the innards fit the housing you have.
Remove that one screw and take that piece with you when you go shopping and maybe you get lucky.
But after that you are removing drywall but if that is an interior wall and the drywall on the back side is smooth you could get in from behind.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 21, 2016)

One possibility is if the new fan matches the old (outside dimensions) ; you can dismantle the new unit and mount the box thru the sides - you may have to drill starter holes - and then reassemble the unit.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 21, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> One possibility is if the new fan matches the old (outside dimensions) ; you can dismantle the new unit and mount the box thru the sides - you may have to drill starter holes - and then reassemble the unit.



but if the old one is mounted outside the box like the new one and how do you deal with the duct?


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 21, 2016)

That would have to be checked. I was just suggesting that the screw tabs aren't necessarily the only way to mount a box


----------



## nealtw (Jan 21, 2016)

slownsteady said:


> That would have to be checked. I was just suggesting that the screw tabs aren't necessarily the only way to mount a box



Understood but you still have to deal with the duct.


----------



## havasu (Jan 21, 2016)

The fan I displayed has the rat wheel assembly which looks very close to what the OP posted, including the plug. With any luck, you could use just the inner assembly and mount it directly into the outer casing of the old unit. Even the edge locking tabs look very similar. It's worth a try to purchase this from Home Depot, and see if it will install. What's the worst that could happen? You return it for your money back?


----------



## jgy2001 (Jan 22, 2016)

its just comes to me. why can't I just replace the fan motor? Where can I get a AC fan motor, but must be quiet? I can mount the motor on the previous bracket.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 22, 2016)

Some lumber yard and hardware stores carry parts. I would take the inards out and take them with me and see if you could find something that fits.


----------



## jgy2001 (Jan 25, 2016)

have not found anywhere I can buy the replacement fan motor? Anyone out there has done this and share your experience?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 25, 2016)

What brand is it?


----------



## jgy2001 (Jan 26, 2016)

cannot tell the brand of the motor. It was installed by the home builder 30 years ago.


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 26, 2016)

30 years...probably a Nutone. It seemed to be everywhere back then.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 26, 2016)

No name on the screen?


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 26, 2016)

Have you removed the guts yet? The name may be inside of the housing.


----------



## jgy2001 (Jan 28, 2016)

OK, toke it apart. Its Nutone 696N 50 cfm exhaust bath fan. sones 4.0 no wonder it is cheap and very noisy.

http://www.broan.com/products/product/07476702-1055-41aa-94b8-7c50e39806db

contacted NuTone and they do not have solution for quieter fan. They only said I need to rip out the entire current assembly and replace with another totally different unit. But I said how I cannot install different new unit when I have no access to inside the wall to attach new housing. They have no answer.

Can anyone out there can tell me any quieter replacement motor out there?

Thank you very much


----------



## nealtw (Jan 28, 2016)

So was this fan always noisy or is like it is just wearing out and getting worse?


----------



## slownsteady (Jan 28, 2016)

The folks at Nutone customer service are not very helpful or knowledgeable. I put in a Nutone heat-vent-light ceiling unit years ago. It is guaranteed for *LIFE*. I still have the original paperwork. When the fan stopped spinning, I called customer service, and they said it wasn't made any more (not surprised at that) but did not offer any solution even in spite of the guarantee. *No replacement, no alternate, no suggestion. And they just shrugged at the guarantee*. Pissed me off to no end.

If you can find a new motor or even the whole fan assembly that is a bit smaller, you can probably rig it in the old housing, using some combination of washers or bushings, etc.


----------



## bud16415 (Jan 28, 2016)

I didn&#8217;t read the whole thread maybe this has been suggested. Can you get to the duct work where this fan pushes the air and install an inline unit.


----------



## jgy2001 (Jan 29, 2016)

the fan housing and duct work are over 30+ years old inside dry wall. Too big job to take out the wall to install new fan on joist.

Yes, this fan has always very noisy. wake up everybody in the entire household.

Looking at this NuTone 696N 50cfm 4 sones spec, we need fan at no more 1 or 2 sones. 

Any help are appreciated.


----------



## nealtw (Jan 29, 2016)

jgy2001 said:


> the fan housing and duct work are over 30+ years old inside dry wall. Too big job to take out the wall to install new fan on joist.
> 
> Yes, this fan has always very noisy. wake up everybody in the entire household.
> 
> ...



Is this an inside wall?
do you have access to the attic?


----------



## nealtw (Jan 29, 2016)

jgy2001 said:


> the fan housing and duct work are over 30+ years old inside dry wall. Too big job to take out the wall to install new fan on joist.
> 
> Yes, this fan has always very noisy. wake up everybody in the entire household.
> 
> ...



We all hoped you could use something like havasu suggested and all would be solved. We all understood that you hoped you could just change a few parts and problems would be solved.
The questions people ask here now is about thinking outside the box.
One of the problems with fans are the amount of air they can move. If they run in an open space they all will be fairly quiet. The noise is related mostly to the duct work, size, length and number of bends, stuck flappers or old birds nests can all restrict air flow.
When the air flow is restricted, the fan still wants to move the same amount of air but the air simply can not get out of the way, so the fan is just chopping the air. This sets up a vibration that will rattle the metal box and play havoc on the bearings in the motor.
People often replace old worn out noisy motors only to find no real improvement.
Some of the things that should be looked at while everything is back in place.
When running do it blow the vent open on the outside of the house.
Holding a Kleenex over the screen it should pull the Kleenex to the screen.
In your case with the textured wall you would have to tape the screen to the wall to get a fair test.
There is often a flap right where the air leaves this unit and when it is open you can get ta finger in there and make sure it isn't stuck.
Another test while it is open if you have a vacuum that you can change the hose to blow you can wrap a rag around it and blow into the pipe and by listening to the vacuum motor you can judge how well the air is moving out that duct.

If you can prove that the duct work is not a problem then you start to look at what can be done about changing the fan itself.
Keep in mind that all the new quiet fans have 4" ducts and the ducts in your house will be 3" so you definitely want one that is designed for 3" not one with just an adapter

One of the reasons for asking about the attic is so you can inspect the duct and find the approx. length and elbows.. Or as Bud suggested maybe installing an inline fan in the duct up there and just leave the guts out of the old unit.

I asked about the interior wall because if the wall on the other side was in a closet or was a smooth wall, then the replacement could be done from that side with out any damage to the bathroom wall..

The other fix if you have access to attic would be just put a new one in the ceiling where you could then change all the duct to 4" insulated and do away with a few elbows giving the new fan a better chance for success,

If all else fails the way you can replace your fan in the same place by cutting  away enough drywall to make the change and just apply a wood frame around it to cover all the damage, no harm done.


----------



## KULTULZ (Jan 29, 2016)

jgy2001 said:


> OK, toke it apart. Its Nutone 696N 50 cfm exhaust bath fan. sones 4.0 no wonder it is cheap and very noisy.
> 
> http://www.broan.com/products/product/07476702-1055-41aa-94b8-7c50e39806db
> 
> ...


 


KULTULZ said:


> Most fans are rated for either ceiling or wall mount, not (*or possibly either*) both. Make sure you read the box/instructions.
> 
> If that wall unit is a NuTone, you can buy a replacement motor fairly cheap which is upgraded for less noise.
> 
> -*Bath Fan Upgrade Kit 60CFM*-


 
Click on the link above. NuTone makes two upgrade options w/o having to remove the entire assembly;

1) *690NT* 60CFM 3.0 Sone

2) *QKN60* 60CFM 2.5 Sone

NuTone is a builder grade product (and no, they do not care about you once you walk out the door).


----------



## woodchuck (Jan 29, 2016)

I have gone to an appliance parts store and bought a replacement motor. Take the old motor out for them to see.


----------



## jgy2001 (Jan 30, 2016)

thank you, nealtw for your long comments.

To tame my household nagging, my main objective is quiet down the bath room exhaust fan.

from what I found so far, NuTone bath exhaust fan noise sones rating mostly has to do with how cheap or expensive the units are. The duct & housing are practically identical; 696N rated 4 sones and LPN80 has 1 sones.

Thank you, KULTULZ. Reading Boran answers, NuTone QKN60 at 2.5 sones, can fit & replace 696N housing. Anyone out there has done this? Will order at Amazon and try this. Finger crossed.

This forum has been the greatest!


----------



## KULTULZ (Jan 31, 2016)

How the unit (and exhaust tubing) is mounted also has a lot to do with noise level(s).

For instance in your photo, there was an air gap left around the mounting frame and drywall opening. This opening should be sealed so as to have the fan draw from the room and not the wall stud cavity.

On a ceiling mount, not securing the frame to a joist(s) properly but allowing it to sit on the drywall as a support (ask me how I know).


----------



## jgy2001 (Feb 8, 2016)

well, purchased this QKN60 from Amazon for $49.
Arrived and installed.
MAJOR disappointment. The NuTone Broan spec says noise at 2.5 sones. The Broan box label says 3 sones. Now, it is running just as noisy (may be a tiny bit less, but just as loud).

Anyone out there know how to reduce the motor turning speed. I am willing to reduce the rpm to half to lower the noise level.


----------



## jgy2001 (Feb 8, 2016)

This is the exact same fan motor. Anyway to reduce motor rpm turning speed to half?

http://www.zoro.com/broan-motor-990...x-bqjhGVtlIE-A-kCwdPmhoC_mLw_wcB&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## nealtw (Feb 8, 2016)

They do make a 2 speed fan, if you can find a motor for that one you might get luck and it would fit.


----------



## slownsteady (Feb 8, 2016)

Before you blame it all on the motor, are you sure that the box itself is securely mounted. It will rattle if it is loose. Same with other parts; make sure everything is snug. Did you ever check the duct for obstructions? If the air can't move, then the fan is just chopping the air. Also check the fan blades for any problems. If all that checks out, you should be able to find a two-speed switch, but will it do it's job if it is running at half speed? At some point the cost of half-right repairs gets more expensive than a new installation.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 8, 2016)

Only a few 120 volt motors can be slowed down. Most will over heat and some will shut down if they don't come up to speed.


----------



## nealtw (Feb 8, 2016)

Maybe that was wrong, it would be a question for Nu tone
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B004Q01PQI/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## bud16415 (Feb 8, 2016)

nealtw said:


> Is this an inside wall?
> do you have access to the attic?



Was Neals question ever answered?


----------



## jgy2001 (Feb 8, 2016)

thank for the speed control box option.
sure wish 30 years ago they just put in a quieter fan (say 1 sones) and done with.

Now, unless I tear up the wall and rewire the bathroom light and fan, there isn't much I can do except replace the fan motor, which I did with similar noise.

The NuTone 696N fan housing is small 7" x 8" with 6" depth, 3" duct. Cannot reach up the duct clearing. In fact, I remember this cheap exact same noisy fan was in a Holiday Inn bathroom I stayed years ago.

The time and money I spent so far, has been far exceed twice over the most expensive quiet fan (say 1 sones) in HomeDepot or Lowes.

Will keep hearing the same household complaint till .....


----------



## jgy2001 (Feb 8, 2016)

bud16415 said:


> Was Neal&#8217;s question ever answered?


 this fan is inside the middle of the wall with duct to the roof. No access from attic.


This is another motor replacement at Amazon. I assume this is just as noisy
http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B000ZI93PU/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

I just ask our local contractor if he can replace my NuTone 696N with this ultra quiet exhaust fan,
KAZE APPLIANCE SE90T Modern Ultra Quiet 90-CFM 0.3-Sones Bathroom Exhaust Fan, White. 11" x 12" x 8" duct is 4" to 6?
http://www.amazon.com/dp/B005TMFMNY/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20

finger crossed


----------

